# Generator Trouble



## rustx

I have a Generac Guardian 4700.  I have a 120 volt system and it's producing 240 volts to the transfer switch. I'm assuming it should producing only 120.  Any ideas on the cause. Thanks!


----------



## Tom Cooper

Perhaps you have 2 consumers of electric potential, because of which you get not 120, but 240 volts


----------



## JamesKartter

Thanks dear


----------



## Rusuremb

I would say you are getting the accurate energy you should get.This energy also useful for many students where they can get energy to start their desktop for completing the writing work.If you get more  energy then you can utilize that enrgy for many students who want to get the assignment work done through themself.


----------

